# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Venta de quinua blanca orgánica

## Vanessa.

Vendo 250 kg de quinua blanca orgánica, con análisis CNTA en bolsas de triple papel kraft.
Contactarse al 992083898Temas similares: VENTA DE QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA COMPRO QUINUA BLANCA, ROJA Y NEGRA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA DE AYAVIRI PUNO ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN QUINUA Y CHIA BLANCA ORGANICA 2015

----------

